# EZM 10 Review



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

My seventh Sinn is on my wrist since the beginning of february, that's a good moment to give you my feelings about this watch, and a bit more.

As a matter of fact, this EZM 10, often introduced like other EZM, as a flagship, I thought it was interesting to begin this review by looking back to Sinn and EZM history.











*- What is an EZM?*
A little reminder for those who might not know, EZM stands for EinsatzZeitMesser, which is most often translated as Mission Timer.  
Since 1997, the EZM line has been the opportunity to show the Sinn know-how and specificity, most often through rugged and utility watches.

*EZM1* Chronograph for german special forces.










*EZM2* Diver with hydro system (balance pressure)










*EZM3* Operationnal Diver










*EZM4* Frankfurt firefighters










*EZM5* Diver : 2000m/GMT/submarine steel/tegiment/argon filling...










*EZM6* Diving Chronograph waterproof and usable to 1000m deep/submarine steel/tegiment/...









crédit Jean Michel MdP

*EZM7* FireFighters










*EZM8* U200/Diver/2000m/Submarine steel/37mm










*EZM10* At least a Pilot EZM.










*- Sinn Style ?*
As we can see in the above mentionned models, the style of the brand has been for a long time pretty inspired by other models.
EZM1-2-3 are coming from the 101-103 which are widely inspired by Heuer Autavia 2446 (Valjoux 72).










EZM4 is based on the 157, which has a similar case than the famous Heuer AMI:










Besides EZMs, we could add the 156, built on the same design as the Heuer bundeswehr 1550. This one was serviced by Sinn and hoped to be replaced by the 156, which never had this career in the German Aviation.


















(crédit Msaint)
The 903 could be another example, based on the 806 Navitimer.


















crédit MSaint

The Sinn style has been completly change in last decade, with in 1999, the Frankfurt District.
Then in 2002 the 756, the first Tegiment watch, and bringing the new dial style:










2005, the U1:  










Those watches have been the base of all the watches that came behind, with all the success we know, creating a true Sinn identity.

*- Technologies*
While the style was completly rethink, Sinn developped their own technologies, like tegiment treatment, Argon filled case, DIAPAL escapement, magnetic field protection, hydro technology, captive safety bezel, temperature resistant technology...
These innovations have allow Sinn to stand up from ordinary watchmaker, with low value added. If the business plan of Sinn was smart in 1961, it needed to be adapted to the 21[SUP]st[/SUP] century.  
We can see that since the end of the 90s, many news developments have been made, and the identity of the brand is now reinforced.

I made this first part of the review to enhance the fact that, finally, this EZM 10 seems quite natural in the Sinn history and evolution.
Moreover, we could easily state that this watch is the result of a mix of an EZM1, a 156 and a 757:










Ok, now, let's speak of this EZM10, the new Sinn flagship, which means, a technical watch, with its own style.










Here are the specifications of the beast:
• SZ01 chronograph movement with 60-minute stop function from the dial center and 24 hour display
• Case made of tegiment titanium
• DIAPAL escapement
• Argon filling of the case to ensure the dehumidifying inside the case and prevent fogging
• Functionnality reliable from -45 °C to +80°C thanks to special oils,
• Sapphire crystal glass, anti reflection coating both faces,  
• Black tegiment push pieces
• Captive bezel with sapphire glass insert,
• Pressure resistance: 200m
• Low pressure resistance  
• 5 years warranty.

All Sinn technologies are there, for the 1[SUP]st[/SUP] time for some of them: the movement, the sapphire glass insert on the bezel and the tegiment titanium case.

*The Case :* It is quite large. Its design is not guided by the size of the movement, as often in Sinn lineup, but by the will to integrate the pushers in the case shape. The result might not be of everyone taste, but the pushers are clearly great to operate. Easy even with gloves and not to tough.
The announced size is 46mm (from 3h to 9h) which might seem quite big, but the feeling is more the size of the bezel which is 44mm, and finaly, it wears pretty much as the 757.
The look and the proportions are impressive, but the shape of the case and especially the lugs and the weight (only 95g), are explaining that this watch is very comfortable and very well balanced on the wrist. If I didn't want to look at it all the time, I think I could forget it...








































*Dial :* It maybe the part that is the most connected to Sinn history, especially with the EZM dial design codes and the 156.
The reading of the chronograph, the size of the hands, the colors give this watch a fantastic legibility, diffcult to match. Moreover, the nostalgics of the lemania 5100 will be glad to see the return of the « plane shaped hand », and will find themselves at home with this great dial layout, mainly because of the centered minute chronograph hand.










*Bezel :* The sapphire insert could look too neat on such a tool-watch at the first look. It was not made to « look nice » but to allow the bezel index luminova treatment. The result is stunning and very efficient. The only other wath like this I know is the Grand Seiko GMT Springdrive. 











*Movement :* Since the end of the Lemania 5100, the fans were waiting for a decent substitute. Announced since 2003, the SZ01 is finally here. It was the main, or first, reason for me to buy this so long waited watch.
The espectations are high among Sinn fans, which are often keen of the 5100, very used in military watches or tool-watches.
The purpose was to have the same way to indicate the counted time (centered), have a 24h dial, in a 3-6-9 layout and an integrated chronograph movement.
As often, the Valjoux 7750 has been picked up for the base movement.
The developpement and the implementation of the modifications seem to cause quite a lot of difficulties to Sinn, which are doing the modifications in their factury on the base of a finished 7750 (ETA does not deliver ebauche anymore).

Identified modifications are at least (please add if you have pointed others)


Replacement of the plate on the dial side since the hands layout is completly different, 
Addition of wheels to bring the 24h indication from the hour hand to the subdial, 
Replacement of the escapement by the Diapal escapement, 
Modification of the chronograph wheels to bring the minute hand in the center. This modification has other consequences because the new minute hand is a lot bigger than the initial one. Despite its bigs counterweight the clutch and reset of the basic 7750 are not dimensionned to carry such a big hand. They had to be resized or redesigned. 
 Probably that these modifications explain why the movement has 34 jewels when the 7750 has 25.

Last thing, this SZ01 has the jumping chrono minute hand, not like the 5100.
As usually, the movement is tuned once in its case. The result for this watch is very satisfying for the moment.

Before concluding, I'd like to mention the price of the watch, and its positionnement in the watch range.
4000€ is quite a lot of money, and often the beginning range of prestigious brands like Breitling, Omega, Panerai. But we won't find similar models in their catalogues, not more than in the Hamilton or Oris catalogues.  
This watch is aiming at amateurs, in a well though positionning. A small market maybe, but in which Sinn excels.

Well, I guess you have understand that I am totally delighted to have this watch on my wrist. This is a very impressive watch, but still very pleasant to look at and wear. This is the true 50 years anniversary watch to me, because it really shows what Sinn is abble to produce today.
I am glad to have it to go with my 6 other Sinns, all different, all great, showing a different side of the passed 50 years 

My Sinn gathered alltogether :


----------



## Beedoo (Feb 11, 2006)

Excellent review and very informative lesson in Sinn history! :-!


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for this great review! Very educational and informative! And the pics are great too! Delightful for lack of a better word!


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoyed your review (history lesson). Thank you so much for sharing it with us.


----------



## Willows (Mar 25, 2006)

Great review of a great watch. Sinn have done a really awesome job with this one!


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the great review and a very informative history lesson. Your photos are great also! Well done, Sir! Cheers, Bill P.


----------



## LFCRules (Feb 8, 2009)

Superb review, the pics of the EZM10 look great


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nice review with all the information on the history of the EZM lineup!


----------



## maxpowerman (Oct 11, 2010)

Great write up and INCREDIBLE collection! I'm super envious.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Just to add, I asked Sinn about the origin of the design of the watch and their reply was "The EZM 10 is based on the model 142 and U2. We combined this two models and made a model on the highest technological level, which is adaptable for aviation."

Superb collection - very focussed with some great classics, the newest of which is thoughoughly deserving of its place.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

For Sinn 142 (for hands and layout)+U2 (for dial and case) => EZM10 
For me 156 (for hands, color of the dial and hands) +EZM1 (dial index) +757 (case/shape even if the EZM 10 is more curved) => EZM 10

This watch is definitly a Sinn!

I was also wondering what was the next watch to have the SZ01. Will Sinn try to give a succession to the 142? Will they go for some diver like the U1000?
Why not a pilot on a 900 base? Why not an restyled EZM 1 ?

Anyway, the hands has to be a bit narrow to let the chronograph minute hands be seen under the other hands.


----------



## Wat (Jan 16, 2012)

That's how you do a review - nice!


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Wouldn't it be cool to get an EZM1 "evolution", with the SZ01 and a larger case??


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

An EZM1 evolution would be a great idea, however I still struggle a bit with the size of the EZM10 personally. 

Perhaps they could have a range - delete all subdials = EZM1, delete all but constant second = EZM4, delete all but the hour counter = Tutima Commando etc etc


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

I concur with grinhu...when I first saw the EZM10, I thought of my old and trusted 156...only minute indizes are of course very different. The more I look at the EZM10, the more I like it. But right now, I can't see me spend that much money, and even if I would go for it, the wait time for one is quite long.


----------



## Doctorsti (Sep 30, 2008)

An EZM1 evolution would come and live at my house. Tegimented titanium, SZ01, EZM1 like dial, sapphire countdown bezel.... Now that would be something to sell a keeper for.


----------



## JCMILLER (Jan 14, 2012)

Great review. This watch is on my want list.


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

Hi grinhu. Any update on how the ezm10 masters the daily life??


----------



## KUNISMAN (Apr 30, 2011)

Great review. thanks


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

For the first time in years, i only took one watch during my last week of vacations. Of course, it was this EZM10.
After a few months, i would say, that this watch is more versatile that i though first, a watch that you can forget on your wrist.

It is impressive for sure, but with its proportions, its weight, its "stealth" look, it is possible to wear it in many conditions. 

I had the opportunity to see a IWC Top Gun Miramar a few weeks ago, and make pictures next to my EZM10. I will post them here. 
Those two watches shows perfectly the philosophy of the two companies.


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

Here are the pics of the EZM10 and the Top Gun Miramar Chrono.
They are almost the same size but the impression completly different.
The EZM10 feels tough or rugged because of its line, the smaller dial due to the bezel, the integrated pushers, and the IWC seems really bigger.
Not big enough to read correctly the 60mn chrono sub dial to my opinion (or my old eyes...  )




























Two different ways of seeing a modern pilot chronograph.


----------



## Nishant (Apr 7, 2011)

A very informative thread for someone beginning to get interested in Sinn ... Thanks !!!!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

a beautiful group of watches, and a wonderful review.
Well done, enjoy your 10.


----------



## Gary123 (Oct 12, 2009)

You did not mention if the bezel turns both ways or only one way. And how secure is the bezel? I often use the bezel to time things and some bezels are easy to move if they are bumped.

Very nice review. I am considering this piece, but the bezel is a concern to me.


----------



## rationaltime (May 1, 2008)

Gary123 said:


> You did not mention if the bezel turns both ways or only one way. And how secure is the bezel? I often use the bezel to time things and some bezels are easy to move if they are bumped.
> 
> Very nice review. I am considering this piece, but the bezel is a concern to me.


I do not have an EZM10, but I have not had a problem with a rotating bezel
moving unintentionally on any Sinn watch.









Thanks,
rationaltime


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

that works exactly like written in the above document.
It move both directions, by implementation of 1 minute. The bezel clics are clear and sharp, a bit tough to move but not to much. It seems difficult to move it unintentionnally, it didn't happened to me for the moment.
Last point, the bezel is totally functional at night, the luminova being very effective.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

The bezel is 'captive' in that there are screws that hold it on to the watch, rather than just by friction as with most watches, so you would have no worries about it falling off Gary, certainly less so than traditionally constructed ones i would say.

See Grinhus picture:


----------



## clonetrooper (May 6, 2009)

A piece of beauty!!


----------



## shadowground (Apr 23, 2012)

anyone know if these are readily available through any of the online retailers in the UK/Germany? i will be passing through europe next month and would love to pick one of these up!


----------



## grinhu (Oct 16, 2007)

they are available, but there is a waiting list. Ask the question to the factory or AD in Germany to know if they have one, or may have one in one month and reserve it if they accept.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you for the review and the overview of Sinn history and influences.

One could also say that the military Heuer was inspired by the Breguet Type XX, which is the grandfather of military chronographs. The beautiful font for the Arabic numerals is still seen on several Sinn chronographs such as the 103, 142, 144, 256, 356 and 358, all of which are direct descendants of the design.

















It's worth mentioning that there's at least one other famous design with a luminous bezel...









But the EZM 10's ...shall we say... "inspiration" is much more recent:







Does this look familiar?


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

hydrocarbon said:


> Thank you for the review and the overview of Sinn history and influences.
> 
> One could also say that the military Heuer was inspired by the Breguet Type XX, which is the grandfather of military chronographs. The beautiful font for the Arabic numerals is still seen on several Sinn chronographs such as the 103, 142, 144, 256, 356 and 358, all of which are direct descendants of the design.
> 
> ...


I was with you until the IWC AT. Different case design, different layout, different pushers, different lugs, opposite side pushers, count down vs count up bezel, etc etc. Other than their size (hardly unusual today), luminous bezels (ditto), and hand design (ooh baton hands) the two couldn't be more different in my opinion.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

enkidu said:


> I was with you until the IWC AT. Different case design, different layout, different pushers, different lugs, opposite side pushers, count down vs count up bezel, etc etc. Other than their size (hardly unusual today), luminous bezels (ditto), and hand design (ooh baton hands) the two couldn't be more different in my opinion.


I was speaking strictly of the bezel. Not only is the modernistic font nearly identical, but they also both have a somewhat uncommon straight-rather-than-angled fluting on the edge, though they are differently spaced.

Are you sure about the there aren't any other similarities, though? They're both very large chronographs with cases much bigger in diameter than their 7750-based movements, although Sinn does do some cool modifications for their SZ01 version. The design philosophy on both is similar as well with the dive-able chrono thing. Sinn and IWC have had some very similar designs in the past as well, although except for stuff like the U-series limited editions, Sinn tends to steer clear of the fashion-watch territory that IWC is veering toward lately.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

hydrocarbon said:


> I was speaking strictly of the bezel. Not only is the modernistic font nearly identical, but they also both have a somewhat uncommon straight-rather-than-angled fluting on the edge, though they are differently spaced.
> 
> Are you sure about the there aren't any other similarities, though? They're both very large chronographs with cases much bigger in diameter than their 7750-based movements, although Sinn does do some cool modifications for their SZ01 version. The design philosophy on both is similar as well with the dive-able chrono thing. Sinn and IWC have had some very similar designs in the past as well, although except for stuff like the U-series limited editions, Sinn tends to steer clear of the fashion-watch territory that IWC is veering toward lately.


Yes, the bezels are the most similar. The design of the fluting is pretty similar, but I would argue that many german diver's share similar fluting (see Limes, Guinand, and UTS). I'd put that down to their shared german heritage. As for the fonts being nearly identical, umm, we'll have to agree to disagree, they are both simplified modern, but pretty different families, note the shapes of the 1 (serif vs. sans serif), 3 (rounded top vs sharp upper arc), and 4 (flat top vs sharp tip).

As for the design philosophy being similar, although both are clearly german, I think we'll have to agree to disagree as well. Both of the sizes is (regrettably) very standard in today's design, note the new Breitling Superocean Chronograph II, the Planet Ocean Chronograph, and Aquaracer 500 Chronograph. The IWC quite clearly descends from dive watches, whereas the Sinn has a much stronger aviation and mission timer influence. The IWC's pushers are oversized for underwater use, the Sinn's are integrated for lower snag. The bezel markings of the IWC is clearly a diver bezel, whereas the count-up Sinn bezel is a pilot's bezel.

Both are amazing watches and great examples in their respective genres. But I think the influence of the IWC on the Sinn is demonstrably small. Both share their common german heritage which is very clear in the design of their watches, but I would claim that the 1Tausend Chronograph and the UTS Chronograph share much more in common with the IWC AT Chrono than all three do with the Sinn EZM10.


----------



## hydrocarbon (Aug 18, 2008)

enkidu said:


> Yes, the bezels are the most similar. The design of the fluting is pretty similar, but I would argue that many german diver's share similar fluting (see Limes, Guinand, and UTS). I'd put that down to their shared german heritage. As for the fonts being nearly identical, umm, we'll have to agree to disagree, they are both simplified modern, but pretty different families, note the shapes of the 1 (serif vs. sans serif), 3 (rounded top vs sharp upper arc), and 4 (flat top vs sharp tip).
> 
> As for the design philosophy being similar, although both are clearly german, I think we'll have to agree to disagree as well. Both of the sizes is (regrettably) very standard in today's design, note the new Breitling Superocean Chronograph II, the Planet Ocean Chronograph, and Aquaracer 500 Chronograph. The IWC quite clearly descends from dive watches, whereas the Sinn has a much stronger aviation and mission timer influence. The IWC's pushers are oversized for underwater use, the Sinn's are integrated for lower snag. The bezel markings of the IWC is clearly a diver bezel, whereas the count-up Sinn bezel is a pilot's bezel.
> 
> Both are amazing watches and great examples in their respective genres. But I think the influence of the IWC on the Sinn is demonstrably small. Both share their common german heritage which is very clear in the design of their watches, but I would claim that the 1Tausend Chronograph and the UTS Chronograph share much more in common with the IWC AT Chrono than all three do with the Sinn EZM10.


I've handled both watches and even though the bezel fonts aren't identical, they're much more alike than different (look at the "5"s), and the flat sapphire overlay is nearly identical in look, feel, dimensions and concept. And just to be clear, my original main point was strictly about the bezels.

I don't see too many points of disagreement; I concur with everything you wrote except to note that an Aquaracer - or Planet Ocean chrono, in my bound-to-be unpopular opinion - does not belong in a serious watch discussion. (I would put the <winky face> thing in at this point if I used emoticons.) I don't find IWC's current tarted-up 7750 chronos all that amazing, but I understand their appeal to some extent. The 3536 is a whole different story, it's a heck of a watch and one of their best designs; in fact, the whole GST series was a high point for modern IWC before they started to go off the rails a bit with Richemont Group.

Thanks for the well-written and intelligent post, by the way; you definitely know what you're talking about.


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

Here are my observations from the beginning of the year about the possible inspirations for the EZM10 -



andy_s said:


> Before he started with Sinn, in the late '70's Lothar Schmidt used to work for IWC. He played a part in the design of both the 3536 and the PD ranges. The Porsche Design was, of course, mainly designed by Ferdinand Porsche himself, although subsequent IWC models reputedly had Schmidt more involved in the design process. It's important to realise that the originals also used the L5100 centre-minute chrono set up - as per the EZM10.
> 
> In the early 80's IWC released the Titan version PD, the first (?) titanium watch. It also pioneered nitride hardening - although this was not used extensively over the watch case but merely on screw threads at this stage, (to prevent molecular bonding between two titanium surfaces). Another interesting point was the use of the flush pushers and the exposed crown.
> 
> ...


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

hydrocarbon said:


> I've handled both watches and even though the bezel fonts aren't identical, they're much more alike than different (look at the "5"s), and the flat sapphire overlay is nearly identical in look, feel, dimensions and concept. And just to be clear, my original main point was strictly about the bezels.
> 
> I don't see too many points of disagreement; I concur with everything you wrote except to note that an Aquaracer - or Planet Ocean chrono, in my bound-to-be unpopular opinion - does not belong in a serious watch discussion. (I would put the <winky face> thing in at this point if I used emoticons.) I don't find IWC's current tarted-up 7750 chronos all that amazing, but I understand their appeal to some extent. The 3536 is a whole different story, it's a heck of a watch and one of their best designs; in fact, the whole GST series was a high point for modern IWC before they started to go off the rails a bit with Richemont Group.
> 
> Thanks for the well-written and intelligent post, by the way; you definitely know what you're talking about.


Thanks for your too kind words. I'm still just learning about the world of WIS. Thanks for your well written and well reasoned responses also, very nice to talk about watch designs without the other stuff interfering.

I think you're spot on with the "tarted-up" comment, the Richemont group definitely took IWC away from its robust, simple, utilitarian roots towards flashier and shinier watch designs. It's no coincidence that the "new" Aquatimer, Ingenieur (bigger and thicker is better!), and Spitfire (shiny!) appeared within years after the Richemont acquisition. These IWC watches are all very well made, continuing the best traditions of the company in build quality, unfortunately they fulfill a design philosophy that doesn't appeal to me at all.

Once I get my 3536 destro-ized it's going to be a regular on my wrist. It and the EZM1 are two of the high points in modern sport watches, IMHO; true classics that haven't been equaled yet. The EZM10 is very nice, but over large and wrong-sided for my slim(?) wrists and destro tastes. Make it smaller, thinner, swap to destro, but keep the bezel design and hardened case and it might bump its ancestor, the EZM1, off my wrist.


----------



## enkidu (Mar 26, 2010)

andy_s said:


> Here are my observations from the beginning of the year about the possible inspirations for the EZM10 -


Hey andy_s, you should know that your original post rekindled my interest in the 3536-001 and subsequent acquisition. You owe me at least a beer for that. And I owe you a beer for providing the impetus for me to get a true classic. Thanks!


----------



## andy_s (Feb 13, 2009)

enkidu said:


> Hey andy_s, you should know that your original post rekindled my interest in the 3536-001 and subsequent acquisition. You owe me at least a beer for that. And I owe you a beer for providing the impetus for me to get a true classic. Thanks!


Ha! The IWC is a classic in many respects, very clean and neat and arguably the best version in the AT family imho. Well done anyway.


----------



## hwwong (Feb 28, 2012)

Great thread!! thanks for the post


----------



## marvelmike (Mar 11, 2012)

So far I have 2 Sinns (144Ti GMT and a 6026 PL) and I like the brand value "value for money"

I would consider the Sinn EZM 10, but not at that price. At Breguet I would get a XX for approx the same price - without the date, but plus a flyback chrono and a fancy brand name

Also Breguet offers the XXII (at a much higher price though) such that the 24hr display can be used for a second timezone, plus the fancy 10Hz silicon drive.


The EZM 10would be perfect for me if the 24hr dial was a second timezone.


One question: how robust is the sapphire ring in the bezel? Doesn't this take all the hits?


----------



## deediver (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I think it's appropriate.

I've had my EZM10 for a month now and it won't leave my wrist. Neither my 356 SA with copper dial, U1000, Breitling Navitimer or Cosmonaute can displace it. I don't now how much longer this will go on, but this watch on bracelet has bonded with me like no watch I've ever owned.

It's large, but the weight is similar to my 356 on bracelet even though the size approaches my U1000. The dial legibility has won me over and the Lume is insane. I may put it on a Nato, but I have no complaints with the Titanium bracelet. The center jump minute chronograph and countdown bezel live up to, what I thought, were unrealistic expectations. It was expensive for a Sinn, but it really doesn't compare to any Sinn I've seen before. I consider this watch to be an excellent value, especially with a five year warranty. The dull titanium finish means it probably doesn't dress up well so the 356 and Navitimer are in no danger of being flipped any time soon and the U1000 may see a black bezel and get to go diving. When I purchased this watch I didn't think it would take over the rotation, but it did. I'll let you know if in the near future it has lost any luster.

For the foreseeable future the EZM10 will be my daily wearer.


----------



## DaveandStu (Dec 27, 2011)

Go the NATO...wait till you see how well that combo goes!! It is a piece that I find hard to rotate out of my small collection...all the best Dave


----------



## aleksandar0475 (Feb 23, 2013)

An old thread,but certainly amazing...I have a wonderful Sinn U1000 EZM 6,but the EZM 10 is my next. The watch is awesome and of high quality. It is even more expensive than my U1000 was,but I will definitely get this one. Thank you for an excellent review. Enjoy wearing it for a long time


----------



## Ar.Parask (Jun 22, 2014)

Such a nice review and such an amazing collection you have there!


----------

